# white bikes are right



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

all done for now. i am looking at getting the fork painted white including the crowns.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Jeez...too much white.

You can hardly see any parts that aren't white. For the longest time I thought that bike had no rotors...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow that is white!!!! maybe a little to much


----------



## pinknugget (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess you like white.... that title is fukd up, even as a joke.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool.....congrats to you man:thumbsup: 


BTW love your name on this site


----------



## scot-tea (Jan 24, 2007)

Haha, So last year


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

white is the new black which is the old black and is now white


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, not digging it at all.

Glad you like it though.


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

Got that seat up awfully high. Going XC'ing on that sucker?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I like it sort of. A little too much white for me though.

Title is messed up...


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

that is a wicked looking bike u got mate, enjoy it


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope you're fast........


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm sure he didnt mean the "***********" the way you think he did


anyway sick, bike, lets see some ride pics:thumbsup:

also, i think you should get a ti spring and get the link(s) anodized white or silver, the contrast is too much for me....


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

cmooreboards said:


> Hope you're fast........


lol :lol:


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

yes i am too lazy to cut the post and steerer tube.
no i am not fast.
spectrum powder works has been contacted.
what..i put v-10 porn in the title.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice. But in my opinion it needs a black seat post, black cranks, black bars and grips, and black cables and brakes. Just TOO much white man.  

Oh, and the saying "***********" is never good, no matter what else you put with it. Especially the day after Obama was elected president. :skep:


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Insert Hate


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

fixed it.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Needs more white...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

that bike makes me want to vomit. 

Sorry, just a bit to white


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Here you go, with a white fork so you can see what it looks like before you get it powder-coated. It does look better with the fork white as well, but still too much white.



And with some black parts mixed in. Oh yeah, lowered that seat for you too.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bighit said:


> fixed it.


Yes, that's much better.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Certainly a little too much white for my taste. Even something simple like black or silver braided brake lines and cable housing would have broken it up a little bit.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!, now get some mud on 'er:thumbsup:


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

i am looking for the white v-10 pic from interbike with white conti tires.


----------



## nolson (Aug 3, 2006)

now all you need is an all white race kit to go with it.


----------



## P51 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good job looks great, Different.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

You better be one of the fastest guys on the mountain if you're going to ride that bike.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

get some whitewalls while your at it.


----------



## pinknugget (Jan 21, 2007)

To the posters that say you better be the fastest guy on the mountain: It looks like you guys have dropped some serious coin on your bikes.... are you the fastest guys on the mountain? Give me a break... if the guy likes white, let him rock it.


----------



## xriest (Apr 16, 2007)

you are right


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hey I thought this post use to say White V-10 porn


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

How about a white coil and spokes?


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

pinknugget said:


> To the posters that say you better be the fastest guy on the mountain: It looks like you guys have dropped some serious coin on your bikes.... are you the fastest guys on the mountain? Give me a break... if the guy likes white, let him rock it.


Did I say anything about how much "coin" he dropped on his bike? -NO Yeah I also ride a V-10, and yes I sure did drop some "coin" on it.

I wasn't pointing out that you should be fast because you have an expensive bike.

If you show up to the hill with a bike that white, it's going to get attention, it's going to be looked at, and you better be [email protected] fast.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cmooreboards said:


> Did I say anything about how much "coin" he dropped on his bike? -NO Yeah I also ride a V-10, and yes I sure did drop some "coin" on it.
> 
> I wasn't pointing out that you should be fast because you have an expensive bike.
> 
> If you show up to the hill with a bike that white, it's going to get attention, it's going to be looked at, and you better be [email protected] fast.


who the fvck cares

man I would ride it on slow on purpose then.......cause I have no care in the world about those things. People always want to put others down. I don't want to be in the clique

a person once said if you start the day and 5 people hate you for no reason well then try and make it 15....so take a number and keep drinking from your retardo cool aide


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

im 40 yrs old. i started riding down hill in 1991. i ride slow and low because i have earned it. i had an all white haro bmx back in 83. that was my inspiration for this ride. it will get a ti spring when i am sure i have the right weight. i would love to use blue I9s laced to white rims or the blue crank brothers. conti makes a white wall, but i like my set up better. i am thinking about adding the direct mount upper crown and stem.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> who the fvck cares
> 
> man I would ride it on slow on purpose then.......cause I have no care in the world about those things. People always want to put others down. I don't want to be in the clique
> 
> a person once said if you start the day and 5 people hate you for no reason well then try and make it 15....so take a number and keep drinking from your retardo cool aide


I care a lot more about how I ride than about how my bike looks. But to each his own. Except that part about trying to make people hate you. That's just plain stupid. Who cares if "a person once said" it? He just might have been some dumbass that everyone hated.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tduro said:


> I care a lot more about how I ride than about how my bike looks. But to each his own. Except that part about trying to make people hate you. That's just plain stupid. Who cares if "a person once said" it? He just might have been* some dumbass that everyone hated*.


i guess you don''t understand

if a person hates you for no reason...then they have problems...if you find more people like that...all the better so they won't be ur friend if they hate you

have the good people around you not the bad


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

here we go white walls and colored spokes.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Who gives a flying elephant's right azzcheek what other people think of how your bike looks. It's personal preference. Unless you can't stomach other people's opinions like boogenman, then it ain't hurting anyone. 

It's a sick bike, and still would be if you were running pink streamers and a basket with a flower headbadge.


----------



## bcridez (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it's SICK! Screw all those people who have no taste and style


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

im not above it. it dosent bother me because i hate all-black bikes!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

tibug said:


> Who gives a flying elephant's right azzcheek what other people think of how your bike looks. It's personal preference. Unless you can't stomach other people's opinions like boogenman, then it ain't hurting anyone.
> 
> It's a sick bike, and still would be if you were running pink streamers and a basket with a flower headbadge.


I like where this is going.....go on....


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

cyrix said:


> I like where this is going.....go on....


Well...flying elephants with pink streamers on their azz and a basket with a flower headbadge on the end of the trunk...while blasting Jefferson Airplane....that's just about how far I was going with it...but thinking further deeply...you could have an all white V-10 with pink streamers, a coaster brake, a basket with a flying elephant in it and a Dora the Explorer headbadge and matching helmet...or what if the flying elephant was riding the bike? Would that work?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I say spraypaint your tires white before every ride. Yeah the paint will flake off when you ride it but it will look cool when you arrive at the trailhead.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Albino bikes


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

sick bike... i remember seeing a pic of your bike in snow... beautiful...

Totally agree on the white... My bike is going over a lil make over as well right now, will share pics later... XD


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey bighit... i've been adding white accents to my ride for some time now... where did you get the white brake lines? one of my biggest pet peeves has been my black brake lines and white shift housing


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

congratulations, you are riding a stormtropper


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

Your hating on his bike shows how lame and broke you are. Sick bike Bighit, build it how you want. Take a run and stop half way and start cleaning it just to get the haters panties in a bunch.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

the brake lines are goodridge. here is the snow pic. i cant wait for the first snow fall this year.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

im in jersey and we did have some snow this year. not enough for a new snow pic.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

the fork will be going out in a week or so. all white including the crowns.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

but a big red flashing light so you can find it when you crash.

im building my jackal up white and blue, with TBC white rims and blue hubs also blue pedals and a blue temple light stem. 

oh and yes i know i dont have the headset pressed, getting a press this weekend.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

santa cruz bikes look so good in white. white rims and blue I9s would look cool on that bike.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i saw some where selling chains that were coloured, but carnt find them now but how about a white chain?


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> congratulations, you are riding a stormtropper


WINNER!

Jokes, nice bike.


----------



## airs0ft3r (Sep 2, 2007)

It's only white till you hit the mud


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

airs0ft3r said:


> It's only white till you hit the mud


haha is should be "BROWN bikes are right"


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok with all the snow pics and how this bike lives in the winter, I can't beleive nobody has brouhgt this up. you should sell the frame and get a white yeti 303. then you could call it the snowbeast or something. :thumbsup:


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

they are here.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice man,... I think the white lowers are going to be sick on that bike. Can't wait to see pictures..


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bighit said:


> they are here.


IT'S here.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> IT'S here.


ahhhh, the ol' 'pair' of forks thing
...btw...has anyone ever seen just one pant?--all of mine come in pairs...if i get a pair for christmas, should i say ''thanks, _they_ fit nicely'' *or* _it_ fits nice?
...or ''where'd ya get these, so i can take 'em (it?) back''


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

highdelll said:


> ahhhh, the ol' 'pair' of forks thing
> ...btw...has anyone ever seen just one pant?--all of mine come in pairs...if i get a pair for christmas, should i say ''thanks, _they_ fit nicely'' *or* _it_ fits nice?
> ...or ''where'd ya get these, so i can take 'em (it?) back''


"Pants" in the 16th century differed from today's jeans in that each leg was a separate garment, put on in succession and then belted together at the waist. So it made sense to call these "two-piece britches" a "pair" of pants, and the usage stuck long after pants were unified. We speak of "a pair" of shorts or swimming trunks because of the precedent set by "pants."

So yeah, if you ever end up riding a "Pair of forks" you're in for a bad day. Any way, it's "my fork", not "my forks". And I really hate it when some one says "The boxxers on my bike are so plush!"


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

but don't we call them fork legs. lets not even bring up the old triple clamp fork issue.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bighit said:


> but don't we call them fork legs. lets not even bring up the old triple clamp fork issue.


Yes you do, but your fork as a whole is a single unit, and since you only have one fork on your bike, it's a fork. :thumbsup: This is just one of my pet peeves here on MTBR.com.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

@ rep_1969...
cool, thanks for the history!:thumbsup: 
so i guess it's '' this pair or pants" vs. ''these pair of pants''
the english language isn't one of the most contradictory/confusing languages out there w/out reason.
although i prefer 'a' fork over a 'pair' of forks, there is an argument for the latter.
picture a trail that splits into, let's say, south fork and north fork. each trail is a fork of the original. these comprise a pair of trails; a pair of forks if you will. 
for a fork to exist, there must be a division into two...(UGGH LEFTYS!)
btw... have you ever pared a pair of pears?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

merriam-webster def.

Main Entry:
Pronunciation: \ˈfȯrk\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: Middle English forke, from Old English & Anglo-French; Old English forca & Anglo-French furke, from Latin furca
Date: before 12th century

1: an implement with two or more prongs used especially for taking up (as in eating), pitching, or digging
2: a forked part, tool, or piece of equipment
3 a: a division into branches or the place where something divides into branches b: confluence
4: one of the branches into which something forks
5: an attack by one chess piece (as a knight) on two pieces simultaneously

--- based on `2`... i'd agree 'pair' of forks is wrong, but with `3/4`, it's acceptable


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

highdelll said:


> @ rep_1969...
> cool, thanks for the history!:thumbsup:
> so i guess it's '' this pair or pants" vs. ''these pair of pants''
> the english language isn't one of the most contradictory/confusing languages out there w/out reason.
> ...


Don't thank me, thank Google. :thumbsup:

Very nice! Would that be a pair of pears, or a set of pears? :skep:

Yeah, so I guess a Lefty wouldn't be a fork at all now would it? Hmmmmm


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Maybe it's a single-sided front-tire stay?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry bro but I think :nono: :nono: white sucks

to each his own


SPP


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

looks flexy.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Maybe it's a single-sided front-tire stay?


I'd go with that.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Random thoughts...

1. Right after you get the lowers installed, cut your steerer and seatpost. They look absurd.
2. Too much white IMO.
3. Get a full white outfit to be a real standout.
4. Why a pair of pants, and only one bra?
5. Drive in a parkway and park in a driveway?
6. 2 wrongs don't make a right and 3 rights make a left.

And it is a "fork". Not a pair, not plural. A fork. Not Boxxers (unless talking underwear). Not Totems. Period.

Damnit.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

TLL said:


> looks flexy.


I concur. Flexiest looking bike I've ever seen  .


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> And it is a "fork". Not a pair, not plural. A fork. Not Boxxers (unless talking underwear). Not Totems. Period.


...Except in Europe.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Felt like throwing this in the mix... XD


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

keep the white bikes coming.


----------



## Cartomano (Feb 5, 2007)

where did you get the white brake lines and casings?


----------



## bcridez (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wait...maybe he didn't cut the steer tube so it's worth something for another frame in the future??? Oh...I forgot, it's smart to waste money and use a fork for only one frame and never use it again.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Cartomano said:


> where did you get the white brake lines and casings?


the brakes are goodridge and the derailleur is a jagwire.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

bcridez said:


> Oh wait...maybe he didn't cut the steer tube so it's worth something for another frame in the future??? Oh...I forgot, it's smart to waste money and use a fork for only one frame and never use it again.


your right. it's an expensive item and you cant put back on after its cut.


----------



## ALLMOUNTAIN18 (Nov 17, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> And with some black parts mixed in. Oh yeah, lowered that seat for you too.


That looks better... :thumbsup:


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

it makes you go faster right?


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

*To scare the white off of you!*

To be a true Jedi you must have the bad with the white!!


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

*black and purple bikes are right*

found this on ridemonkey
sooooooo nice!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

the I9 wheels look so good on that bike. if i get new wheels i would use white rims and blue I9s.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

all you need now is white 5/10's with a white shirt and white shorts white underpants and white socks ... white sunglasses sitting in a white pick up and ride on a white ski slope on a cloudy day with white clouds ..... then you will be so happy you will smile and we can see your white teeth ... then you look at me with white contact lenses and say thats enough ... i say i am sorry and i get in my black car with my black bike in my black pickup driving on a black road in the middle of a black night .. kiss my black wife and feed my black dog and look in the mirror and see i am white and go to bed dreaming i was black .. . . . z z z z z z z z . . .


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

*my white bike*

This is my wife's Christmas present. Just finished it a couple days ago.

'08 Cannondale Perp 3

Following enhancements:
X-9 Shifters
Spank Lounge Bar
Straitline pedals
Azonic Outlaw Wheelset
E-13 Supercharger
White Specialized Women's BG saddle
White cable housing

Enhancements to come before the 24th:
White Straitline upgrade levers
Specialized Chunder tires


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

love it. the white wheels make it pop!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

*im done*

now i have to sell it because i cant ride it and get it dirty.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

at least you left that huge steertubenob on there so you can put the fork on something else!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

you can put steerertube back on.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

man, thats still a lotta white...nice grass...


----------



## gamepsyched (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you wear your klan sheets on that bike? :|


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

Paint the stanchion's white.


White Chain!


Paint your whole body white, Like the blue man group, only white.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

White was cool until the dirt stained my white bike. Maybe our red-dirt contributes more significantly, but I swore never again for white.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

Personally I think that bike kicks ass and looks great but that's one man's opinion against an bunch others.
I also find it quite funny how taste in a bike can be so radically different. 
To each his own I suppose.
Great bike man!!!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

seriously.....this made it to 2 pages?!?!?!......wow....


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> seriously.....this made it to 2 pages?!?!?!......wow....


i know its great. the era of the all black bike is over!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I know this is spam, but since we have all the white bike part lovers in this thread...I have some white new Wellgo MG1 mags for sale. PM me if interested.

Im ordering a few more white parts this week for the wifes bike. I finally found a light 25.4 bar. Ive been looking for a sub 300g/25.4/white bar for awhile now. Pics soon. The bike is almost put back together.

My Socom









Wifes SX T (white bars soon)


----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)

just at some white chocolate so when i look at your bike and barf- it will match. tahoe is going OFF!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That Santa Cruz is so damn nice!!! mmmmm...... Nice bike man! Uber white!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks, its on the bay now.
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=31183&cat=3


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bighit said:


> Thanks, its on the bay now.
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=31183&cat=3


NOW you're selling it?? :skep:


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

its time for the next project. im never going to ride it. i was together last year and i never went.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

bighit said:


> its time for the next project. im never going to ride it. i was together last year and i never went.


do you have money to burn or some thing?????????? if you have care to donate it to me


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

a part here and a part there over two years isnt to bad.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

My old trials bike pretty much white..


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

matthew4president said:


> found this on ridemonkey
> sooooooo nice!


I thiiiink....hmmm........yeah...thats the nicest looking bike i've seen.

maybe ever........hmmmmm


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

friend of mines Simtra.. GOLD BLING!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

literocola said:


> My old trials bike pretty much white..


what is the name of the rims you have there. i have the speedway umas. i am looking for other 50mm rims.


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

need some gangster whitewalls:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bighit said:


> i know its great. the era of the all black bike is over!


Hey, speak for yourself. Some of us build them and actually ride them for years. :thumbsup:


----------

